# Paph repot.



## PhragNewbie021 (Apr 10, 2021)

I have a quick question. My Maudeaie type paph is giving up the ghost on this years bloom. It has been in the same pot for at least 4 yrs. How big of a plastic pot can i repot it in? Thank you all.


----------



## monocotman (Apr 10, 2021)

It all depends on how big the rootball is. Pot it into one that just about comfortably fits the roots.
David


----------



## PhragNewbie021 (Apr 10, 2021)

Thanks David.


----------



## PhragNewbie021 (Apr 11, 2021)

After repotting, how long should I wait before fertilizing?


----------

